#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Stimuleren clitoris

## Anogirl072

Hey, ik ben een meisje van 13 jaar en ik vind het heel lekker om aan mijn clitoris te zitten. Ik weet dat masturberen is afgeraden en dat vingeren ook niet mag! Maar mag ik dan wel aan mijn clitoris zitten?

----------


## SamirPlus

Hey,

Je bent wel eerlijk en dat is te waarderen, maar:
Vraag jezelf eens af, waarom het n afgeraden zou worden en het andere niet?
Denk je niet dat het allebei wordt afgeraden, sinds het allemaal lusten zijn?
Niet masturberen en ook niet andere vormen van zelfbevrediging, dat is wat ik denk en zo moeilijk hoeft het toch niet te zijn?
Beetje zelfbeheersing siert de mens. (zelfcontrole, uzelf inhouden, bescheidenheid, etc.)
Je moet alle geneugten matigen, dan geniet je er ook meer van, als je het een keer (wel) meemaakt.
Het is voor je eigen bestwil eigenlijk, zodat je niet in de verleiding valt van nog groter kwaad, want dit is eigenlijk nog onschuldig en zou je zo kunnen verdoezelen, maar wanneer je een lichte moraal hebt, dan kun je weleens jezelf te grabbel gooien.

Ik hoop dat het geholpen heeft en als je er niet makkelijk over kunt praten, dan is het meestal wel afgeraden, dus dan mag je ervan uitgaan dat andere mensen er ook niet zo graag over praten.
Ze zeggen ook wel, dat je het beste bij jezelf te rade kan gaan.
Vrouwelijke intutie en dergelijke, maar je bent ook nog jong, dus je bent veel aan het experimenteren, lijkt mij, als je maar wel grenzen weet te leggen, van tot hier en niet verder, anders kan je wel eens doorslaan en losbollig worden en je weet wat ze van zulke vrouwen zeggen.

Groetjes en veel geluk verder in je leven!

----------


## Anogirl072

> Hey,
> 
> Je bent wel eerlijk en dat is te waarderen, maar:
> Vraag jezelf eens af, waarom het n afgeraden zou worden en het andere niet?
> Denk je niet dat het allebei wordt afgeraden, sinds het allemaal lusten zijn?
> Niet masturberen en ook niet andere vormen van zelfbevrediging, dat is wat ik denk en zo moeilijk hoeft het toch niet te zijn?
> Beetje zelfbeheersing siert de mens. (zelfcontrole, uzelf inhouden, bescheidenheid, etc.)
> Je moet alle geneugten matigen, dan geniet je er ook meer van, als je het een keer (wel) meemaakt.
> Het is voor je eigen bestwil eigenlijk, zodat je niet in de verleiding valt van nog groter kwaad, want dit is eigenlijk nog onschuldig en zou je zo kunnen verdoezelen, maar wanneer je een lichte moraal hebt, dan kun je weleens jezelf te grabbel gooien.
> ...


Dankjewel! Wollah heeft mij geholpen. Ik dacht: als masturberen zoals vingeren niet mag, omdat je dan je maagdelijkheid verliest, dan mag dat andere vast wel. Je hebt gelijk, ben nog een beetje aan et experimenteren en kijken hoe het allemaal zit. Maar ik ga vanaf nu Inshallah stoppen. 
Veel succes verder jij ook!

----------


## SamirPlus

Hey hey,

Ja, je kan er nooit vroeg genoeg mee "stoppen".  :knipoog: 

Je moet ook denken aan je toekomstige partner en zo voorts.

Het beste verder!

----------


## The_Grand_Wazoo

> Hey,
> 
> Je bent wel eerlijk en dat is te waarderen, maar:
> Vraag jezelf eens af, waarom het n afgeraden zou worden en het andere niet?
> Denk je niet dat het allebei wordt afgeraden, sinds het allemaal lusten zijn?
> Niet masturberen en ook niet andere vormen van zelfbevrediging, dat is wat ik denk en zo moeilijk hoeft het toch niet te zijn?
> Beetje zelfbeheersing siert de mens. (zelfcontrole, uzelf inhouden, bescheidenheid, etc.)
> Je moet alle geneugten matigen, dan geniet je er ook meer van, als je het een keer (wel) meemaakt.
> Het is voor je eigen bestwil eigenlijk, zodat je niet in de verleiding valt van nog groter kwaad, want dit is eigenlijk nog onschuldig en zou je zo kunnen verdoezelen, maar wanneer je een lichte moraal hebt, dan kun je weleens jezelf te grabbel gooien.
> ...


Waarom siert zelfbeheersing de mens en waarom zou dat voor masturbatie moeten gelden?

Je 'stelt' alleen maar, maar beargumenteert niets.

----------


## SamirPlus

> Heerlijk zo'n tolerante macho-cultuur. Je mag niet eens aan je eigen clitoris wrijven. Vooroordelen druipen weer van mijn scherm.


Heb jij er n dan?  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## leilah24

Hahahahaha

----------


## SamirPlus

> Het is een natuurlijke behoefte waar godsdienst of wie of wat dan ook zich niet mee hoort te bemoeien. Je moet vooral doen wat je prettig vindt, je doet er niemand kwaad mee. Het is jouw lichaam. Zelfbevrediging is fijn er is moreel niets mis mee. Trek je van niemand iets aan.


Hahaha ok, nu weten we het wel.
Jij vindt het prima, maar mogen wij ook wat vinden of is daar geen ruimte voor in jouw wereld?
Doe vooral wat je niet laten kunt, vriend. Je hebt er ons niet mee, alleen jezelf!
Ik wist alleen niet dat advies geven en mijn mening geven verboden was, van jou. Sorry hoor!
Mag ik nu weer verder of wat?

Peace Kale

----------

